# posen austarieren



## Gerry (4. April 2005)

Ich tariere meine Posen gerne schon zu hause aus und nicht erst am Wasser.
Dieses ginge am besten in einem Zylinder ab 50 cm höhe der durchsichtig ist. Sowas gibts zu kaufen aber 20 euros ist mir sowas nicht wert. #d  #d  Hätte ich man meine Wassersprudelsäule aufgehoben.  :r Diese Wohnzimmerdinger waren ca 100cm hoch und wären dazu ideal. Nun muss ich mir was neues einfallen lassen. #c  Brauche also irgend nen durchsichtiges Rohr ab 60 cm länge. Hat da jemand ne Idee was man da nehmen könnte?


----------



## Rosi (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Warum so lang? Ein Putzeimer tut es auch, du kannst doch nachher die Pose weiter runter lassen. Alternativ habe ich noch eine uralte Milchkanne und einen Gartenteich zum austarieren.


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

In einem Rohr klebt die Pose schnell am Rand fest und wird dann nicht mehr sauber austariert wenn sie frei schwimmen soll. Teich ist wirklich besser


----------



## Seelachs (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Hallo,
gib ein bis zwei Tropfen Spülmittel in dein Wasser damit wird die Oberflächenspannung des Wasser's aufgelöst. (Regenwasser hat keine)
Oft werden Ruten in einen Plstikrohr versendet, frag mal bei deinen Angelfachgeschäft nach.
Baumärkte haben auch durchsichtige Plastikrohre die dort relativ günstig kaufen kannst.
Gut ist auch eine Regentonne, soweit vorhanden.
Hoffe das ich etwas weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Ich mache das auch in einer Regentonne. Ein stinknormaler Eimer tut es aber auch. 
Die "Feinjustierung" mache ich aber immer am Wasser. Je nachdem,, wie hoch die Pose aus dem Wasser schauen muß, wegen "Sichtigkeit". Die ist ja auch abhängig von Wind, Wellen und Lichteinflüssen.


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Interessantes Thema, hab das Prob nämlich auch grade!
Nen Eimer reicht leider nicht für alle Posen aus, ist einfach nicht tief genug!
Und in ner Mietwohnung ne Regentonne, mein Vermieter wird sich bedanken!*g*
Ne, im Ernst: Die Idee mit dem durchsichtigen Rohr ist klasse! Hab das eingangs beschriebene Rohr auch schon mal gesehen, aber der Preis ist abschreckend!
Wäre also auch an weiteren Tipps interessiert!
Vor allem: Wie bekomme ich so ne Rohr ausm Baumarkt dich, wenn ich es auf einer Seite verschliesse!??!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache das auch in einer Regentonne. Ein stinknormaler Eimer tut es aber auch.
> Die "Feinjustierung" mache ich aber immer am Wasser. QUOTE]
> 
> ...Dito ne Regentonne nutze ich auch, den Rest mache ich dann auch am
> ...


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Nehmt so wie ich eine 2 Liter Cola oder Limo Flasche,wasser rein und fertig #6


----------



## Micky Finn (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Ich hab da so ein gelbes Teil, in das die Pose eingeklemmt wird. Sieht aus wie ein Teller oder Trichter. Die Bebleiung wird dann in diesen Teller reingelegt und man kann die Posen sehr genau austarieren und verschiedene Bebleiungen ohne großen Aufwand testen. Hab ich mal von nem französichen Kollegen bekommen aber ich meine daß Sensas drauf steht.
Dadurch daß die Bleie nicht unter der Pose hängen wird Höhe gespart und je nach Posenlänge reicht ne PET-Flasche oder ein normaler Eimer.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Auch hier wieder, wie beim Wassereimer: Die Höhe reicht nicht!


----------



## vk58 (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier wieder, wie beim Wassereimer: Die Höhe reicht nicht!


Häng doch einfach ein kurzes Stück Schnur an die Pose im Eimer und tarier die Pose aus. Dann nimmst Du die Klemmbleie von der kurzen Schnur wieder ab und bestückst damit das Vorfach, welches Du an die Pose hängen möchtest. Und schon hast Du am Wasser eine optimal austarierte Pose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Erklärt mir bitte mal, warum Ihr die Posen zu Hause austariert und nicht direkt am Wasser????
Das sind doch pro Pose keine zwei Minuten, oder sehe ich das falsch???
Zudem muss ich je nach verwendetem Köder (Teig, Mais, Made, Wurm, Brot etc.) die Bebleiung eh noch anpassen.

Ich hab immer je nach Posengröße ne "Grundbebleiung" von ca. 2/3 bis 3/4 der Tragkraft schon drauf und mach den Rest mit Schroten je nach Köder vor Ort.


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@Thomas9904
Warum ich die Zuhause austariere?!
Da ich vorzugsweise Stippen geh, hab ich eigentlich immer ne größere Anzahl fertiger Montagen im Koffer, unterschiedliche Posentypen,-tragkräfte und Schnurstärken und -längen.
Um die jedesmal erst am Wasser fertig zu bauen, nee.

@vk58
Genauso würd ich es ja machen, bzw mache es auch so. Gibt aber eben auch Psoe, die aufgrund ihrer Länge nicht in ein "normales" Gefäß passen. Sitzen unten auf, da kann ich nix austarieren...

@MickeyFinn
Gerade mit diesem "Fallschirm" zum Ausloten (stonfo isses glaub) reicht die Höhe erst recht nicht, da er ja am Ende des Kiels sitzt!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



> Da ich vorzugsweise Stippen geh, hab ich eigentlich immer ne größere Anzahl fertiger Montagen im Koffer


Bescheid) Da habe ich als "Nichtstipper" natürlich nicht dran gedacht. Ist ne logische Erklärung))


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@Thomas9904
Zugegeben: Wenn ich nur mit zwei, drei Rollenruten lsoziehen würd, würde ich mir die Arbeit auch sparen! Da ist es echt effektiver, das direkt vor Ort zu machen!
Und daheim würd sich auch keiner Beschweren: Na, wieder Bastelstunde?!*g*

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gerry (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die rege diskussion. Eimer ist mir auch zu niedrig für viele Posen.
Aber ich denke man könnte ja statt ein kurzes Stück schnur ein Ü-Ei mit vielen Löchern an die Pose einhängen. Da hinein könnte man (Schrot)bleie so oft wechseln bis es passt ohne diese anschliessend wieder aufbiegen zu müssen für das eigentliche Vorfach???


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@Gerry
Gute Idee eigentlich! Muß man nur das Eigengewicht berücksichtigen!
Ändert aber leider doch auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Pose an sich zu lang für nen Eimer oder ähnliches ist, oder hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden??

Gruß Uwe


----------



## muddyliz (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Warum muss das Rohr eigentlich durchsichtig sein? Wichtig ist doch nur was oben noch aus dem Wasser ragt. Also tut's auch ein stinknormales Plastik-Abwasserrohr, unten mit nem Stopfen verschlossen. Und falls die Pose wirklich mal überbleit sein sollte und untergeht, biegt man sich aus Draht an einem langen Stab unten im rechten Winkel einen Ring, und da legt man einfach ne Schicht Hasendraht über den Ring.


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Durchsichtig deshalb, weil man von der Seite besser erkennen kann, wie tief die Antenne im Wasser ist. Wegen Lichtbrechung ...
Grad bei feinen Stipposen, die ansonsten nach Hakenbeköderung untergehen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so lang? Ein Putzeimer tut es auch, du kannst doch nachher die Pose weiter runter lassen. Alternativ habe ich noch eine uralte Milchkanne und einen Gartenteich zum austarieren.


 
Ich finde auch dass es ein Eimer auch tut. Ich mach das auch immer in meinem Gartenteich. Einmal war ein Goldfisch sehr neugierig und hat den Haken ins Maul genommen. Ich wollte den Haken noch schnell wegziehen aber er war schneller und ich hatte ihn am Haken. Zum Glück hat er sich als ich ihn aus dem Wasser heben wollte wieder befreit.:m  Aber ich würde dafür echt nur nen Eimer nehmen wenn ich den Teich icht hätte. Ist auch sehr günstig denn ein Eimer kostet nicht mehr als nen Euro


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Ich hatte dafür auch ein Abflußrohr genommen und muß mir auch mal wieder ein neues bauen. Mit einem etwas dickeren hat man keine sehr lästigen Rand"haft"probleme, Länge kann man mit 0,6-1m leicht frei wählen, ein Stopfen kostet auch nur 2-3 EUR und das ganze sollte für 10-12 EUR in jedem Baumarkt zu kriegen sein, "Marley" heißt übrigens der Monopolist für Regen/Abwasserrohre und die Dicken von 100mm oder 125mm etc. gibts auch. Das Rohr ist dann zwar nicht durchsichtig, aber wofür?, ich schaue oben an der Wasseroberfläche.

Nochmal für die Wenigstipper und die Gründe der Vorarbeit: es gibt richtig lange Posen - 30-40 cm - die fürs Grundangeln/Brassen und Aufliegen usw. sehr interessant sind oder als Waggler-Uboot schwimmen, aber diese sind schwieriger zu handeln. Dann ist es für Wettkampfmontagen auch interessant, mit Haken und evtl. einem kleinen Schrot am Blei zu loten. Außerdem feile und "kratze" ich Tropfenbleie auf das richtige Maß wenn wirklich 0,05g Genauigkeit gefragt sind. Richtig exakt bei zarten Posen wirds auch bloß mit Hakenköder dran, dann  #6 

Übrigens kann man diese 125mm Rohre mit 2 Stopfen und einer Muffe auch wunderbar zu Rutentransportrohren verarbeiten.


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@AngelDet
Wird das mit den Stopfen richtig dicht oder muß da Silikon oder Ähnliches bei?!
Kann mir das Gesicht meiner besseren Hälfte zur zu gut vorstellen, wenn der erste Wasserfleck aufm Parkett ist...*g*

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Thema, hab das Prob nämlich auch grade!
> Nen Eimer reicht leider nicht für alle Posen aus, ist einfach nicht tief genug!
> Und in ner Mietwohnung ne Regentonne, mein Vermieter wird sich bedanken!*g*
> Ne, im Ernst: Die Idee mit dem durchsichtigen Rohr ist klasse! Hab das eingangs beschriebene Rohr auch schon mal gesehen, aber der Preis ist abschreckend!
> ...


 
Uwe da gibt es nen geheim Tipp. Du nimmst ne Plexigalsplatte 10cmX10cm oder größer. Stellst das Rohr mittig auf. Klebst es dann mit Heißkleber fest. Und dann nochmal Silikon an die Außenseite das ist Bombendicht. Der Preis wird auch nich zu hoch sein denke ich also 5 - 10€ wird es kosten da Plexiglas nich gerade billig ist.


----------



## Igor (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@ Uwe,

ich habe mir so was auch aus einem abflussrohr gebastelt (Durchmesser 100mm Länge 700 mm, mit dem "propfen" hat das ganze ca. 6,- € gekostet). Aber in die Wohnzimmer traue ich mich nicht, stelle einfach das Ding in die Badewanne, fülle es randvol, und es funzt.#h


----------



## atair (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

nimm doch einfach Plexiglas oder , noch besser, transparenten Kunststoff (PVC).
Es sei denn, du bestehst unbedingt auf einem Zylinder.
Die kreisrunde Form hat allerdings 'n paar Nachteile. Zum Einen die Lichtbrechung durch die gewölbte Oberfläche, zum Zweiten das Haftungsproblem und, last but not least, man kann das Ding nirgendwo hinstapeln.....
Also koof dir einfach 'n paar Kunststoffplatten und kleb dir 'n "Aquarium" zusammen.
("Aquarium" wegen der Stellung der Platten zueinander)
Nicht breit, nicht tief, aber dafür schön hoch.
.....und schon hast du einen perfekten, geradlininiegen Blick auf deine auszutarierenden Posen.
Ach ja, als Kleber nimmste "Tangit". Det Zeug is jut, wasserfest, dichtet gleichzeitig ab und det kriegste in jedem Baumarkt für 'n paar €'s.......

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Gerry (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Werd mal morgen im O.. stöbern. Hab ja jede Menge Anregungen gekriegt von Euch  #6 
Mal sehen was sich dort findet


----------



## Franky (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem: Wie bekomme ich so ne Rohr ausm Baumarkt dich, wenn ich es auf einer Seite verschliesse!??!


@ lL: Für jeden Rohrdurchmesser gibt es, so weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, entsprechende Endkappen/Muffenstopfen (ich habe diese spezielle Abteilung einmal während der Inventur in einem Baumarkt durchsortieren und -zählen dürfen...). Mit Ethylallohol entfetten und dann mit Silikon einkleben. Sollte halten!


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Wenn man sich ein normales Stück KG oder HT Rohr holt, ist auf einer Seite immer eine Muffe dran. Dafür gibt das auch die passenden Stopfen. Die Muffe hat eine Gummidichtung. Dat passt immer und ist 100%ig wasserdicht.

Das HT-Rohr (Grau) ist im Normalfall billiger als das KG-Rohr. :m


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Hups... Franky war schneller. :q 

Kommt davon, wenn man mehrere Seiten auf hat. Dann bekommt man immer nur die Hälfte mit. :q


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

So ganz kapiere ich das nicht warum das zu Hause sein muß??? Ich meine dann fährt man mal auf´m Nachmittag an den Teich und tariert alle seine Montagen aus und fertig ist der Lack. So oft macht man das doch nicht wenn die Teile erst mal fertig sind oder?

Ansonsten könnt Ihr aber auch aus drei oder vier "Glasstreifen" ein Säulenbecken basteln und zwar in jeder Höhe. Glas schneiden ist supereinfach und geht recht schnell. Ein wenig Silikon reicht zum versiegeln und das Basteln macht auch nocht Spaß, habe das mal als Dekosprudelsäule gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelDet
> Wird das mit den Stopfen richtig dicht oder muß da Silikon oder Ähnliches bei?!



Garantiert dicht mit den richtigen Abflußrohren, die Stopfen kommen in die Endmuffe des Rohres wo ein dickes Gummi rundum drin ist. Wieder jemals aufkriegen ist eher das Problem, wenn zu schwer rein geht ein bischen "Flutschi" (Spüli) auf das Gummi rundrum  |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz kapiere ich das nicht warum das zu Hause sein muß??? Ich meine dann fährt man mal auf´m Nachmittag an den Teich und tariert alle seine Montagen aus



Das können einmal viele Montagen sein, mach das mal bei 50-100 Posen!   :g 

Und dann kommt es auf die Genauigkeit an. Bei >= 5g Posen ist das kein großes Thema und bei 20g sowieso nicht, wo das Gewicht einer Made nicht mehr stört. Nicht notwendig bei Hecht oder Grob-Karpfenanglern.
Ein ganzer Tauwurm ist z.B. derart unterschiedlich schwer, daß man immer etwas Tragkraft überbehalten muß. 
Aber mach mal ne "richtige" Rotaugenpose für 1-2 Maden fertig, eine Tropfenpose von sagen wir mal ca.1,5g und einen Bleitropfen von 1,8g brutto. Jetzt gilt es die restliche Differenz zu egalisieren (kürzen,kratzen) und eine Sensistippe zu erzeugen die mit "einem Hauch" untergeht. Wenn der Fisch praktisch keinen Widerstand merkt, bringt das viel mehr Fisch. Und Rotaugen, Schleien etc. können da sehr heikel sein! Das ist der Grund - sehr sensible Montagen die mal etliche Minuten konzentrierte Arbeit & Kontrolle erfordern, das mache ich nicht draußen am Wasser. Klar geworden?  :m


----------



## Bondex (7. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

naja, aber fischen tust du doch auch nicht in Deinem Wohnzimmer. Was ich damit sagen will ist daß Wellengang Wind und und und auch mit eingerechnet werden müssen. Wenn das schon so sensibel sein soll dann mußt du auch das spezifische Gewicht des zu beangelnden Gewässers mit einkalkulieren! Kaltes Wasser ist schwerer als warmes. Ausßerdem ist die Dichte je nach Trübung unterschiedlich. Normalerweise müßtest du beim Austarieren auch immer den Hakenköder mit anhängen und die Pose auf die später zu fischende Tiefe einstellen (Wasserschichtung). Das haut ohnehin nicht hin es hundertprozentik perfekt zu machen, denn schon eine anderer Haken (Größe) könnte sich bemerkbar machen und dann hättest du das Problem, daß dir die Pose ständig absäuft besonders wenn sie sich nach längerem Fischen etwas mit Wasser vollsaugt (Balsaholzposen mit leichten Lackdefekten).
Natürlich kann man zu Hause grob austarieren und hängt dann am Wasser immer noch ein Miniblei dazu wenn nötig #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Von Wassereffekten, Temperatur usw. habe ich bisher nichts gemerkt. 
Das mag auch an meinem bevorzugten Angelwetter liegen, aber bei -10Grad geh ich eh nicht mit derselben Angel stippen! 
Und meine feinen Posen sind dicht - weil selbstgemacht/selbstlackiert und aufgerarbeitet. Lecke Posen sind Banane, da braucht man sich nicht weiter drüber zu unterhalten.

Der Haken und Köder muß natürlich mitberücksichtigt werden, ist bei 1-2 Maden aber kein Problem - dafür ermittelt man auch schnell ein Hilfschrot, deswegen auch ein längeres Rohr von Posenlänge + Vorfachlänge + Space = 60-100cm. Für jeden Köder gibts ne andere Montage und Pose. Ne Maden-Stipppose, ne Grundangel-Brassenpose zum auflegen und eine Kartoffelpose sind grundsätzlich anders.
Der letzte feine Rest Auftrieb ist halt Gefühlssache und Fingerspitzengefühl, aber auch eine Frage des (geheimen) optimalen Antennenmaterials.

Wind ist ein großes Problem, Wellen alleine weniger weil die Pose dann regelmäßig durchtaucht & wippt.
Der auf Antenne und Schnur drückende Wind übt wirklich lästige Kräfte aus, aber da gibt es nur eine Lösung: schwerere Pose mit mehr Blei und kleinerer Antenne nehmen, läßt sich dann sowieso besser handeln & werfen und die Sensibilität und damit auch die Störreaktion ist geringer. Wettkampfposen haben übrigens hauptsächlich eine bestimmte Antennenform und das nicht umsonst, dieser arme Angler muß ja auch notgedrungen bei windigem Wetter weiterangeln.

Macht aber auch alles wenig, da bei stärkerem störenden Wind ich entweder zuhause bleibe,  
(Der Starkwind ist der größte Feind des Anglers, nicht Regen oder Kälte) 
anders fische und eben nicht mehr stippe/matche/bolognese, oder wenn es doch mal gerade am Wasser noch so geht, die Fische bei Wellengang auch viel weniger heikel sind und alles schlechter warnehmen, alleine schon wegen des Wellenlärms, also gleicht das die geringere Sensibilität auch wieder ein Stück aus.

Das Mini-Blei dranhängen ist eine Notlösung oder bei schwereren Montagen ok, klappt halt nicht bei optimalen sensiblen Montagen für Rotaugen & Co . Wenn ich ein laufendes optimales Tropfenblei will darf da auch nur eins drauf sein. Gerade bei leichter Strömung und natürlichem Köderspiel macht das den Unterschied. In der Tat ist es oft so, daß entweder die Montage "stimmig" ist und etwa alle 10sec ein Fisch beißt oder sie ist "daneben" und man wartet stundenlang.

Dann kommt noch erschwerend bei der ganzen Montage hinzu, daß man vom 15cm Rotauge bis zum 1m Karpfen natürlich alles fangen will !  :g also sich eine prinzipielle Materialfrage stellt - das hier jetzt aber nicht weiter ausgeführt.


----------



## Ronen (8. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Ich bin glücklicherweise von Berufswegen mit einer Biersäule gesegnet. Ich wollte die als Empfehlung hier hinneinstellen, aber der Preis bei Ebay macht dies wohl überflüssig....denn wer zahlt schon gern was über 100E für so nen Bottich .   Ist aber IDEAL fürs austarieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Klasse Teil!  #6 
Aber ein bischen schade die Posen mit Köder im Bier auszutarieren oder nicht?  :q


----------



## Bondex (15. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

zumal Bier nicht die gleiche spezifische Masse besitzt wie Wasser. Auch der Perleffekt kann unangenehme Nebenwirkungen haben.


----------



## GermanPilot (21. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Bei mir muß immer das Aquarium herhalten. Die Zierfische werden immer ganz gierig wenn sie das Schrotblei erblicken ...

:q


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (21. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

ich habe mal eine frage:

wenn ich das jetzt z.B. in einer Regentonne mache (die ich ja habe), wie kann ich dann genau austrarieren? Ich meine: wie mache ich das/die Blei(e) dran? Ganz normal an die Schnur machen? Das waere mir irgendwie zu umstaendlich, gibt es da nicht eine bessere Loesung?

 Ich habe mal in einem Angelkaterlog so ein Teil gesehen, das sich unten an der Pose befestigen laesst...

Kaufen will ich's nicht, von daher, habt ihr da vielleicht einen kleinen Rat fuer mich parat  ??

danke!

Stress


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@~Stress~
Hm, nen wirklichen tipp dazu hab ich nicht!
Hab so nen Teil und es lohnt sich wirklich! 
Das einzige, was mir so auf Anhieb einfällt:
Das MAterial muß das selbe spezifische Gewicht wie Wasser haben! Sonnst würde ja das Ergebnis verfälscht werden!
Sprich bei zuviel Auftrieb wäre zu viel Blei nötig, bei zu wenig wäre die Bleimenge zu klein.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Also bei mir immer real.
Sprich Schnur (von Rolle oder Schnurvorrat) und zwar 
möglichst die mit der man nachher auch fischen will.
Pose drauf, Laufbleie drauf und/oder Klemmschrote und/oder Wirbel/Agraffen dran.
Wenn Ultrasensibel eben Haken und Köder drauf, ist aufwendig aber das Optimum. 
Wenn man Laufbleie kürzen muß, ist die Montage auch zu wiederholen.   

Abschneiden und verstauen (meine Posen haben ihr Blei immer an Schnur dabei) oder gleich mit los ziehen!  :q


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (23. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

@ langerLulatsch: Danke fuer den Tipp!!! hmm, mal gucken wo ich mal so ein ding guenstig herbekomme, sonst muss ich mal meinen nachbarn fragen, ob wir uns sowas zusammen kaufen


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (23. April 2005)

*AW: posen austarieren*

Ich mache das immer in meinem Teich oder im Aquarium!Am besten geht das mit Wikelblei!


----------

